# Update on Wall-E



## Farm Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Good morning to everyone. I just fed Wall-E and he ate from the spoon! He squeaked, wings spread out and turned circles, then ate another spoonful! This little one really has my heart! Is all of these behaviors normal?


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

yes, by what you're saying, he can't be that young. How far along is his feather developtment?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

BTW, if anyone is confused...this is in reference to THIS thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/is-karma-really-a-bad-thing-60259.html

FarmGirl, thanks for saving your Pal. he surely would have been a goner pretty quickly had you not brought him in.

Maybe post a photo of WallE ? I'd be curious to see how old he/she is.

You can also go here and make an educated guess on her/his age:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## Farm Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry about the thread confusion, still learning. He has feathers opened on most of his body, some starting to come in on his neck, some under his wings, wings have feathers. I posted some pics of Wall-E and also another one that came to me today. I do not know the color pattern but I thinks it's sooo pretty. She/He doesnt fly, hops around flapping wings, I guess a fledgling? Very calm, hasn't vocalized at all. Karma has a plan, but my Hubby says NO MORE, only these! LOL


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I wasn't able to see the pics. I haven't managed to post any pictures either. :-(

So now you have two???


----------



## Farm Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey DeeDee's Mom, Is the pics not coming up in the thread for Wall-E? Im so sorry. Yes now I have 2 and Im really enjoying it. The older one is so calm for being a feral and Wall-E is so adorable.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi, Farm Girl.

Yes, I saw the ones on the other thread. What is the older one's name? Pretty bird. And Wall-E IS cute.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Go click on Farm Girl's name and go to her Profile. The pics are there, the right tab.

WallE looks to be just shy of 2 weeks old.

Are you absolutely SURE he/she is injesting the food(it looks like it becaus eher/his crop looks like he is). It is on the young side to have learned how to eat on his/her own ! But if so, that is fantastic. Just do make sure that he is eating it as opposed to just playing with it.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

The other one, the Bronze colored one..might be an adolescent...but he/she should be able to fly for sure. That he doesn't is strange. How did he/she come to you ?

Do a quick exam...check for any external injuries (you will need to move the feathers around and look at the skin, particularly around the legs, chest, abdomen, and wing joints. Missing feathers, abrasions, scabs, scratches, blood....

Also, check inside his/her mouth for either a foul odor, phlegm, yellow or white dots or growths. How is the other one acting ? Alert or lethargic ? Does he/she eat on her own ? When standing, is either wing drooping a bit ??? Sleepy-eyed, fluffy ?


----------



## Farm Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Jaye, will thoroughly look at Karma in the morn. She came to me when I was on my porch today. I ran inside to check my incubator( I have 41 chicken eggs due to hatch) and I heard a rukus on the porch. I went to the door and there she was clinging to the porch ledge on the underside. She glided down to the ground and hopped a bit and went to take off again and here comes Boots (my barn cat) so I shooed him off and approached her slowly, talking to her and put my hand out and she hopped on. I took her inside and offered food and water and she drank alot. She eats well, the only thing Im worried about is she has small, watery stools with leaf green pieces in it. I will let you know what I find after the inspection, thank you so much.


----------



## Farm Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Jaye for the age of Wall-E. He has a very good appetite. He's a little messy when he eats, but he gets most of it. I feel his crop when feeding to make sure it's not becoming hard, and then he eats out of the spoon. My little piggy, LOL


----------

